# Frage zu 315-2 DP + DP/DP Koppler



## WL7001 (29 Februar 2008)

Hi, ich bin es mal wieder, der im Moment nur Sachen auf den Tisch kriegt, von denen er nicht alles versteht.

Ich bin gerade dabei, eine Station zu konfigurieren und stoße da in der  HW-Konfig auf etwas, das ich (auch) noch nicht kenne.

Also, ich habe ein 315-2 DP als Master, an deren DP-Schnittstelle  hängen noch ein TP und eine ET200 jeweils als Slave dran und verrichten schön ihre Arbeit.

Jetzt hätte der Kunde gerne noch einen DP/DP Koppler in der Anlage, um von einer anderen S7 400 aus Daten aus meiner Anlage abzuholen. Da dieser DP/DP Koppler (ich habe mir 6ES7158-0AD01-0XA0 ausgesucht) ja wohl auf "meiner" Seite Seite Slave sein muss und meine CPU ja wohl in meiner Anlage Master sein muss.

Also ich munter den DP/DP Koppler ( aus Profibus / Netzkomponeneten / Universalmodul) an den Bus geklebt , gespeichert, geht nicht, inkonsistent.
Dann gelesen dass noch Eingänge und Ausgänge fehlen würden, also beispielsweise je 64 Worte Eingang ( Adresse z.B. 400-527 ) und 64 Worte Ausgang  ( Adresse z.B. 500-627 ) dazu gepackt, so konnte ich es abspeichern.

1. Frage : Diesen DP/DP Koppler, packe ich den mit auf die Tragschiene der CPU? 
2. Frage : Verfügt dieser DP/DP Koppler über einen Rückwandbus, der mit der CPU verbunden wird oder wird der nur über das DP-Kabel wie die anderen Slaves einfach an der DP1 Schnittstelle des Kopplers mit durchgeschliffen
3. Frage : Da ich in meinem Daten-Übergabe-DB einige BOOL und einige REAL-Werte habe die ich übergeben muss stellt sich mir die Frage ob es so machbar ist :

DB99 soll mal mein "Sammel-DB für Transferdaten" sein

Innerhalb meines Programms für BOOL: 
U A0.0 
= DB99.DBX500.0
Zum Darstellen des Zustandes des A0.0 z.B auf der Visu an der 400er:
L DB99.DBW500
T PAW 500 
( da müsste ja dann das Bit 500.0 logisch 1 sein, wenn der A0.0 aktiv ist.

Innerhalb meines Programms für REAL
L DBx.DBD y ( soll mal eine Temperatur sein )
T DB99.DBD 510
Zum Darstellen der Temperatur z.B auf der Visu an der 400er:
L DB99.DBD510
T PAW 510

Geht das so? 

Welche SFC brauche ich um die Daten konsistent zu versenden bzw. zu empfangen. Oder muss ich auf meiner Seite gar nichts machen, holt die 400er sich das "alleine" ab? 

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## ChrisD (29 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

zu 1. Wo du ihn hinpackst ist egal (solange ein Profibuskabel in der Nähe langläuft ;-)

2. der DP/DP-Koppler wird wie jeder andere Slave über das DP-Kabel angebunden

3. Das sollte so funktionieren. Wenn alle Daten konsistent übertragen werden sollen/müssen, musst du das nur in HWKonfig entsprechend konfigurieren (z.B. "64 Byte Eingang *konsistent*")

Achtung: Auf der Gegenseite (S7-400) muss der DP/DP-Koppler genau Gegenläufig konfiguriert werden! D.h. wenn du auf Steckplatz 1 Eingänge und Steckplatz 2 Ausgänge konfigurierst, muss das auf der 400er genau umgekehrt sein!

Gruß Christian


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (29 Februar 2008)

_Jetzt hätte der Kunde gerne noch einen DP/DP Koppler in der Anlage, um von einer anderen S7 400 aus Daten aus meiner Anlage abzuholen. Da dieser DP/DP Koppler (ich habe mir 6ES7158-0AD01-0XA0 ausgesucht) ja wohl auf "meiner" Seite Seite Slave sein muss und meine CPU ja wohl in meiner Anlage Master sein muss.

_Der DP DP Koppler ist für beide Steuerungen ein DP Slave. Das ist ja auch der Sinn eines DP DP Kopplers eine Verbindung zwischen zwei DP Mastersystemen zu schaffen.

_ 1. Frage : Diesen DP/DP Koppler, packe ich den mit auf die Tragschiene der CPU? 
2. Frage : Verfügt dieser DP/DP Koppler über einen Rückwandbus, der mit der CPU verbunden wird oder wird der nur über das DP-Kabel wie die anderen Slaves einfach an der DP1 Schnittstelle des Kopplers mit durchgeschliffen
3. Frage : Da ich in meinem Daten-Übergabe-DB einige BOOL und einige REAL-Werte habe die ich übergeben muss stellt sich mir die Frage ob es so machbar ist :

_Zu 1
Kannst Du machen, wo er aber am sinnvollstem patziert wird musst Du entscheiden. Denke daran, dass ein DP DP Koppler zwei Spannungsversorgungen braucht, die aber aus der gleichen Quelle kommen können.
ZU 2
Ein DP DP Koppler hat keinen Rückwandbus. Du bindest in mit Steckern in die zwei DP Mastersysteme ein.
ZU 3 
Machbar

Du kannst in einem DB eine Strucktur mit den entsprechenden Variablen machen, und diese Strucktur Deinem Kunden geben. Was bei Dir Ausgänge sind müssen bei im Eingänge sein und umgekehrt
Die Daten schaufelst, bzw. holst Du mit SFC 14 und 15 (konsistent)
Wenn Du direkt auf PAW schreibst, bzw PEW liesst, brauchst Du diese SFC nicht


----------



## Ralle (29 Februar 2008)

Kann sein, daß die 315 keine 64 Byte konsistent übertragen kann, dann nimm 2 x 32Byte! Ich würde  auch die SFC nehmen, dann landen die Daten direkt in dem DB, den du angibst und du kannst damit sofort arbeiten.


----------



## WL7001 (29 Februar 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich habe jetzt im HW-Konfig des DP/DP also zwei Bereiche angelegt, 64 Worte konsistent Eingang und 64 Worte konsistent Ausgang.
Wenn ich diese so deklariere ist die Vorgabe aus HW-Konfig : konsistent über die *gesamte Länge.*

Ich kann auch 64 Worte Eingang/Ausgang ( also nicht konsistent ) auswählen, dann ist die Vorgabe aus HW-Konfig : konsistent über *Einheit.*

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied ?

Brauche ich bei der 1. Variante die SFC und bei der 2. nicht?

Denn eigentlich bediene ich ja mit meinem o.a. Beispiel direkt die PAWs/PEWs. Da bräuchte ich, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ja keine SFC. In beiden Fällen nicht, oder wie?

Etwas verwirrte Grüße
Wilhelm


----------



## IBN-Service (29 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kann sein, daß die 315 keine 64 Byte konsistent übertragen kann, dann nimm 2 x 32Byte! Ich würde  auch die SFC nehmen, dann landen die Daten direkt in dem DB, den du angibst und du kannst damit sofort arbeiten.




Ich übertrage in einem aktuellen Projekt 64 _Worte _konsistent mit einer 315-2DP,
das geht problemlos.

Partner ist die Hilscher CIF50.


----------



## crash (29 Februar 2008)

ich bin mal in den keller hinab gestiegen  und hab dir mal das Handbuch rausgekramt.


----------



## IBN-Service (29 Februar 2008)

WL7001 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch 64 Worte Eingang/Ausgang ( also nicht konsistent ) auswählen, dann ist die Vorgabe aus HW-Konfig : konsistent über *Einheit.*
> 
> Wo ist denn da der Unterschied ?
> ...
> ...



Hallo Willy,

du brauchst SFC14/15 wenn du:

*3 Byte oder mehr als 4 Byte *konsistent lesen/schreiben willst.

Wenn du in Step7 den SFC anklickst und F1 drückst,
bekommst du eine ausfürliche Hilfe mit einem Beispiel angezeigt.

Konsistenz über gesamte Länge:
ALLE 64 Worte sind als ein Block konsistent, du musst daher mit den SFC
einen Bereich von 64 Worten einlesen.

Konsistenz über Einheit:
Die Konsitenz bezieht sich auf die gewählte Einheit, also z.B. Wort oder Byte.
Ein Wort oder Byte oder ein Doppelwort kannst du OHNE SFC lesen!

CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service


.


----------



## Ralle (29 Februar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Ich übertrage in einem aktuellen Projekt 64 _Worte _konsistent mit einer 315-2DP,
> das geht problemlos.
> 
> Partner ist die Hilscher CIF50.



Ja möglich, dann lags an der 200-er VIPA, irgendeine konnte das nicht, mit kleineren Blöcken ging es dann problemlos.


----------



## Milo_M (3 März 2008)

*DP DP Koplpler*

@ Jürgen...

sorry, dass ich mich hier gerade so reinklinke, aber ich habe auch noch eine frage zum selben thema...

also...

das mit der konsistenz über einheit oder gesamten bereich ist mir klar, wie würdest du vorgehen, wenn du jetzt sagen wir mal knapp 30 doppelworte (realzahlen) über einen koppler austauschen möchtest?

würdest du jetzt 
(A) je ein universalmodul mit sagen wir mal je 8 worten (4x) einfügen und dann normal mit  lade und transferbefehlen arbeiten

oder würdest du

(B) diese daten als block konsistent übertragen und anschliessend im programm per sfc14 und 15 aufrufen?

im fall von lösung (B) ist das sicherlich für die zykluszeit belastend, oder?
für mich ist es unwichtig ob im selben zyklus alle 30 doppelworte ankommen oder nicht, es handelt sich um betriebsdaten, welche ich sowiso noch weiter verarbeite.

einzig und alleine muss ich die konsistenz über eine einheit (realzahl) haben, dass die werte auch noch stimmen nach der übetragung...

was würdest du machen?

vielen dank für deinen kommentar.
ich lese sehr viel in diesem forum und staune würklich über all euer wissen...

danke und gruss aus der schweiz  

Milo


----------



## Syntaxfehler (4 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

In der Anleitung steht das man nur von Master zu Master versenden/empfangen kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von einem Slave CPU über den DP/DP Koppler zum anderen Master CPU Daten zu schicken/empfangen? 

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2008)

Ich denke nicht. Der Master muß die Daten vom DP/DP-Koppler holen und diese dann an die Slave-CPU weiterverteilen.


----------



## Heinz (5 März 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> _1. Frage : Diesen DP/DP Koppler, packe ich den mit auf die Tragschiene der CPU? _
> Zu 1
> Kannst Du machen, wo er aber am sinnvollstem patziert wird musst Du entscheiden. Denke daran, dass ein DP DP Koppler zwei Spannungsversorgungen braucht, die aber aus der gleichen Quelle kommen können.


*Über das Mäuseklavier ist einstellbar, ob er mit einer (1 oder 2) oder mit 2 Stromversorgungen versorgt wird. *
*Je nach Anlagenaufteilung kann es sinnvoll sein den DP-Koppler beim Partner einzubauen, um sich die Wege zu seiner S7 klein zu halten. Ich hatte eine Analge, wo die S7 mit dem Koppler im Prozess stand. Währe der Koppler beim Partner, so hätte ich meine Regleroptimierung aus dem Schalthaus machen könnten.*


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 März 2008)

Heinz schrieb:


> *Über das Mäuseklavier ist einstellbar, ob er mit einer (1 oder 2) oder mit 2 Stromversorgungen versorgt wird. *
> *Je nach Anlagenaufteilung kann es sinnvoll sein den DP-Koppler beim Partner einzubauen, um sich die Wege zu seiner S7 klein zu halten. Ich hatte eine Analge, wo die S7 mit dem Koppler im Prozess stand. Währe der Koppler beim Partner, so hätte ich meine Regleroptimierung aus dem Schalthaus machen könnten.*


 
Hallo Heinz

Du hast das was ich sagen wollte, in nette Worte gefasst. Vielen Dank für die Formulierung.

Gruss

Audsuperuser


----------



## IBN-Service (7 März 2008)

Milo_M schrieb:


> @ Jürgen...
> ...
> 
> das mit der konsistenz über einheit oder gesamten bereich ist mir klar, wie würdest du vorgehen, wenn du jetzt sagen wir mal knapp 30 doppelworte (realzahlen) über einen koppler austauschen möchtest?
> ...



Hallo Milo, 

da eine Realzahl ein ein Doppelwort lang ist,
solltest du schon mit einer Doppelwortkonsistenz arbeiten.

Die Einheit "Doppelwort" steht als Konsistenzeinheit ja meist nicht zur Verfügung, 
daher musst du einen Adressbereich definieren,
der ein oder mehrere Doppelworte konsistent, aus Bytes oder Worten zusammengesetzt,
 beinhaltet.

_Nach (B)_ z.B.:

30 Bereiche je 2 Worte, konsistent über gesamte Länge (2 Worte = 1 Doppelwort)

oder (besser)

einen Bereich mit 60 Worten, konsistent über gesamte Länge (60 Worte).
(Max. Länge eines Konsistenzbereiches der CPU beachten)

Bereich = "Slot / Steckplatz" in der DP/DP - Koppler Konfiguration.

In beiden Fällen benötigts du SFC14/15.

Zur Zykluszeit:

IMHO wird nur der DPR umgeschaltet, um Peripherie konsistent zu lesen,
daher sind die SFC14/15 i.A. nicht sehr zykluszeithungrig.

Deine Lösüng _nach (A)_ überträgt die Realwerte NICHT konsistent,
wenn als konsistenter Bereich max. ein Wort definiert wurde.


Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service

.


----------



## SPS_Psycho (7 März 2008)

*hallo*

hab da mal ne anleitung!!

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zM0MTU2NwAA_1179382_HB/dpdpk_d.pdf


mfg


----------



## Milo_M (8 März 2008)

@ sps psycho...

thx, die anleitung habe ich schon lange bei mir rumliegen, es geht nicht um die funktion und installation, sondern um ein beispiel mit einem universalmodul, habe schon ei paar koppler im einsatz, aber trotzdem danke...  


@ jürgen...
danke für deine antwort...

vielleicht habe ich meine frage zu lösung (A) falsch formuliert... ich weiss, dass eine realzahl 32bit (ein doppelwort) umfasst. was passiert jetzt aber, wenn ich im koppler ein universalmodul mit 2 worten ausgang definiere und hinten über gesamte länge anwähle? dann werden doch diese beiden worte konsistent übertragen, wenn ich mit lade und transfer operationen arbeite oder nicht? das war nur die frage, klingt sehr einfach, habe es aber bisher nicht mit universalmodulen gearbeitet, darum klingt meine frage vielleicht doof...

ich habe auch kein problrm die sfc14 und 15 einzusetzen, war eine grundslegende fragestellung...  

vielen dank für eure antworten...

Milo


----------



## JoopB (8 März 2008)

Wenn du 2 wort als einheid defineer, dan mussen Sie dass ubertragen mit T (P)AD  xxxx  und  L (P)ED   yyy .
Gruss,
Joop


----------



## Syntaxfehler (8 März 2008)

Auf einer Profibus Linie zwischen der mein DP/DP Koppler hängt, muss ich dann von dem 1. Master CPU bis zum DP/DP Koppler in meinen Strang miteinfügen?
Und von den 2.Master CPU auch diesen DP/DP Koppler als GSD Datei mit anhängen? 

Sprich 1. Master bis DP/DP Koppler und DP/DP Koppler bis 2.Master?

Oder muss man jeweils die komplette Profibus Linie in beiden Master's integrieren?


----------



## SPS_Psycho (8 März 2008)

*hallo*

entscheidend ist ja nicht der DP/DP-Koppler, dieser verbindet ja nur die Profibus-DP netze miteinander. letzlich mußt du dich für eine übertragung entscheiden. z.bsp. mit den bausteinen: 
 SFB 12/FB 12
 SFB 13/FB 13
BSEND
 BRCV
  Austausch von Datenblöcken variabler Länge zwischen einer  Sende-SFB und einem Empfangs-SFB.
 Max. Länge SFB 12/13: 64 kByte
 Max. Länge FB 12/13: 32 kByte

(Quelle: Step7-Hilfe)

da findest du unter "Bausteine für unterschiedliche Verbindungstypen" noch mehr informationen dazu.


----------



## Syntaxfehler (8 März 2008)

Das ist klar SPS_Psycho,

mir geht es darum, ob ich auf meiner Profibus-Linie in der Hardware mein DP/DP Koppler mit beiden Profibus Adressen eintragen muss bzw. sogar beide Master Systeme?
Oder ist für jeden Master ab DP/DP Koppler die Profibus-Linie Ende?


----------



## Ralle (9 März 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Das ist klar SPS_Psycho,
> 
> mir geht es darum, ob ich auf meiner Profibus-Linie in der Hardware mein DP/DP Koppler mit beiden Profibus Adressen eintragen muss bzw. sogar beide Master Systeme?
> Oder ist für jeden Master ab DP/DP Koppler die Profibus-Linie Ende?



So ist es, jeder Master bekommt einen DP/DP-Koppler eingetragen. Jeder die Profibusadresse seiner Seite (es darf durchaus auch jeder Seite die selbe Adresse haben, muß aber nicht). Die E/A müssen natürlich gleich groß sein und über Kreuz jeweils beim DP/DP-Koppler eingetragen werden.

Also:

```
Master 1, DP/DP-Koppler  --> E
                         --> A
Master 2, DP/DP-Koppler  --> A
                         --> E
```


----------



## elektro_mensch (15 März 2008)

*"Konsistenz"*

So, jetzt muß ich mich auch mal einmischen, weil ich bin leider nur verwirrter als schlauer geworden.

Ich will auch DPDP-Koppler einbauen. Hab mir zwei Teststeuerungen besorgt und den Koppler dazwischen gehangen.

Hardwaretechnich und Konfigurationstechnisch alles kein Problem, läuft.
Auch Programmtechnisch läuft es die Daten aus der Steuerung A kommen in der Steuerung B an, so wie sie das sollen.

Aber jetzt stolpere ich auch über die Frage der "Konsitenz" und weiß nicht wirklich was da jetzt am besten ist.

Meine DPDP-Module habe ich alle ohne Konsitenz eingegeben.
Es sind einmal 32 Byte, einmal 16 Byte, einmal 8 Byte und einmal 64 Worte.
Die Daten die ich austauschen will stehen in zwei DB´s einmal für die "Bytes" und einmal für die "Worte" (das sind bei mir Intengerwerte)

Der Datentransfer läuft im Augenblick so (was mir nicht gefällt)
L DB1.DBB 0
T PAB 256
L DB1.DBB1
T PAB 257

und bei der anderen Steuerung
L PEB 256
T DB1.DBB0
L PEB 257
T DB1.DBB1

Bei den Worten verhält es sich genauso
L DB2.DBW0
T PEW 278

L PEW 278
T DB2.DBW0
(Die Adresse stimmen jetzt nicht, bin aber zuhause und kann nicht gucken)

Dazu Frage 1) 
Wenn ich das so mache werden die Daten doch sowieso "konsitent" übertragen oder ? 

Dann habe ich mir jetzt den SFC 14 und SFC 15 angeguckt (kurz angeguckt). Erstmal gefällt mir daran schon das ich damit wesentlich weniger Tipp-Arbeit habe und schon allein deshalb werden ich das nächste Woche mal ausprobieren. Und dann hab ich gelesen, das mit diesen beiden SFC´s die Daten "konsitent" übertragen werden.

Dazu Frage 2) 
Ist da immer so ? Auch wenn ich bei meiner Hardwareprojektierung bei den einzelnen Modulen nicht die "konsitente" Version ausgewählt habe ?

Und Frage 3)
Und auch wenn es ein wenig peinlich ist, mal grundsätzlich (weil ich das auch in keine Hilfe gefunden habe) was bedeutet denn "konsistent" genau.
Ich habe bis eben angenommen, das "konsistent" bedeutet das die Daten immer so übertragen werden das in einen "Wert" kein Mischmasch aus alten und neuen Daten entsteht. Zum Beispiel während eines Buszyklus werden immer 4 Bytes übertragen (stimmt doch oder ?) und die ersten beiden Bytes sind ein Datenword und die anderen beiden Bytes sind der erste Teil eines Doppelwortes. Dann hätte das Doppelword ein Wort mit alten Daten und eins mit neuen.
Ich bin bis eben davon ausgegangen das so etwas durch "konsistente" Datenübertragung vermieden wird. 
Stimmt das was ich da schreibe oder ist das totaler Mist ?

Und dann zu nächten Frage (4)
Angenommen das oben geschrieben stimmt, was bedeutet es dann wenn ich meine Module als "konsistent" konfiguriere ?
Zum Beispiel "32 Byte konsistente Übertragung". 
Werden diese 32 Byte dann so übertragen das der o.g. Mischmasch nicht auftreten kann ?
Oder werden die die 32 Byte übertragen und der SPS erst dann als neue Daten übergeben wenn alle 32 Bytes übertragen wurde ?

Es kann gut sein, dass ich mich da jetzt blamiere aber wenn man es mal genau wissen will sind die Siemensunterlagen nicht wirklich eine Hilfe und dumm sterben will ich auch nicht. Also im Zweifel lieber blamieren.

schöne Grüße
elektromensch


----------



## tonga (17 März 2008)

Zitat Siemens Service & Support:


> Was sind konsistente Daten?
> 
> 
> *Beschreibung:
> ...



Ohne es ausprobiert zu haben behaupte ich das dein Koppler wenn man es ihm nicht erzählt auch nix von konsistenten Daten wissen will, du kannst aber sehr wohl deinem Koppler Konsistenz parametrieren und trotzdem nur jeweils 4 Bytes verschicken.

Und wenn du jetzt nicht noch 50 verschiedene Koppler mit im Netz hängen hast würd ich mir da eh kein Stress mit machen und es bei dem wie du es jetzt hast belassen.

Gruss tonga...


----------



## Syntaxfehler (26 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn ich in der Hardware meine Adresse vergebe, um Daten zwischen 2 CPUs zu senden/empfangen. Sind das dann "belegte Eingänge bzw. Ausgänge" die ich dann nicht mehr benutzen darf? 
Oder werde ich in einer anderen Art mit dieser Belegung eingeschränkt?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## marlob (26 März 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Wenn ich in der Hardware meine Adresse vergebe, um Daten zwischen 2 CPUs zu senden/empfangen. Sind das dann "belegte Eingänge bzw. Ausgänge" die ich dann nicht mehr benutzen darf?


JA!



Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Also sind diese dann so eine Art "Schmiermerker"?
> ...


böses Wort


----------



## RalfS (26 März 2008)

*Sfc20...???*

Ich habe keinen DP/DP-Koppler zur Hand - hatte aber mal an eine Lösung mit SFC 20 gedacht. 
Aber: Was passiert, wenn man den SFC20 BLKMOV zum Schreiben und Lesen der PAWs und PEWs benutzt? 
Ist das eine konsitente Datenübertragung oder nicht?
Funktioniert das überhaupt?

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Syntaxfehler (26 März 2008)

**Gelöscht**
*
Syny*


----------



## elektro_mensch (26 März 2008)

*Sfc14/sfc15*



RalfS schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen DP/DP-Koppler zur Hand - hatte aber mal an eine Lösung mit SFC 20 gedacht.
> Aber: Was passiert, wenn man den SFC20 BLKMOV zum Schreiben und Lesen der PAWs und PEWs benutzt?
> Ist das eine konsitente Datenübertragung oder nicht?
> Funktioniert das überhaupt?
> ...


 
Also mit BLKMOV hab I_C_H es nicht hinbekommen.
Endweder geht es nicht oder ich bin zu duselig den Pointer für die PEW /PAW syntaxmäßig richtig einzugeben.

Mit den SFC14 (Daten konstitent schreiben) und mit SFC 15 (Daten konsitent lesen) geht das aber genauso einfach.
Nur beim DP-Koppler muß dann auch ein Modul ausgewählt werden das die Daten konstitent überträgt.
Also Modul: "64 Byte Eingang - Konsistent" 
statt Modul "64 Byte Eingang".
Ausgänge natürlich genauso.

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muß ich mit SFC14/SFC15 dann auch 64 Byte übertragen und nicht etwas 48 Byte, da muß genau passen.

Und es ist so auf jeden Fall konsitent. 
Wobei ich zu meiner Schande sagen muß das ich trotz des Beitrages von tonga (vielen Dank) immer noch nicht genau verstanden habe was denn konsistente Daten eigentlich sind (siehe mein Beitrag oben), aber da bin ich wohl nicht alleine.............

Bei meiner Anwendung ist es zwar egal ob die Daten konsitent übertragen werden oder nicht, aber ich hätte es schon gern verstanden.

Mfg
elektromensch


----------



## TommyG (28 März 2008)

Ich habe

mal ein Projekt in Händen gehbat, das von einem Informatiker geschrieben worden ist. Der hatt alle Maschinenstati in einem DB zusammengesammelt und dann mit einem triggerimpuld per SFC 20 als Block konsistent übertragen.

Standardmäßig arbeite ich aber mit einfachen Transferbefehlen, also Signal xxx nach PAW yyy, PEWxxx nach Datum yyy

Greetz, Tom


----------



## tonga (29 März 2008)

ein zusammenhängender Datenbereich , zB ein Array mit 16 DWs die du wie schon desöfteren hier erwähnt nicht per PAW oder PAD ( was schon laut Definition nicht gehen kann  ) verschicken kannst .Ein PEW sowie ein PAW sind und bleiben 2 Byte . Ich versteh aber immer noch nicht warum du den Kram nicht mit maximal 4 Bytes verschickst wenn es doch nicht notwendig ist. Entweder tickerst du die nacheinander ab oder du bastelst dir nen kleinen FB der in einer Schleife Daten an PAWs überträgt bzw PEWs einliest und in den gewünschten Bereich knallt.

Gruss ...


----------



## RalfS (2 April 2008)

So, ich habe jetzt nen DP/DP-Kopller zu Hand und habe mal versucht per Blockmove Daten zu transferieren:

Hardware: CPU412-2DP
DP-Koppler 6ES7 158 0AD01 0XA0

Blockmove funktioniert nicht. Diagnose sagt 8324h bzw. 8325h.
Soll heissen Bereichsfehler beim Lesen / Schreiben.

Man sollte also doch besser den SFC14 / 15 verwenden. Der funktioniert sicher!

Gruß

Ralf


----------

